# Beside the Lake (1 Viewer)



## Baron (Mar 18, 2011)

*Beside the Lake​*


----------



## Gumby (Mar 18, 2011)

You already know that I love this one. Seeing the image that inspired this lovely poem, I have to say that you've done its beauty justice.


----------



## Baron (Mar 19, 2011)

Gumby said:


> You already know that I love this one. Seeing the image that inspired this lovely poem, I have to say that you've done it's beauty justice.


 
Thanks for the comment, Cindy.  The image wasn't the inspiration, there was another.  I just thought it worked well with the poem.


----------



## Hawke (Mar 23, 2011)

This is so nice! Only a horse person/country person could have written this, really capturing the calming and different world effect horses have on us. 

Lovely work, Baron. Beautiful. Kudos.


----------



## Gumby (Mar 23, 2011)

> The image wasn't the inspiration, there was another.


 
Yes, I originally thought as much. But you are right, the picture does fit beautifully.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Mar 23, 2011)

The flow is just amazing. Especially on the second and third stanzas. They were like music to my ears. Coincidentally, the third stanza speaks of melodies, and the melodies the stanza brought to me was just serene.

Really enthralling piece, Baron. :thumbl:


----------



## lanaia74 (Mar 23, 2011)

Did you do the artwork? AWESOME work, what else can I say?


----------



## terrib (Mar 23, 2011)

What can I say, Baron that the other's have not...beautifully written....I think I know the lady...want to give us a hint?


----------



## Baron (Mar 25, 2011)

No hints, Daisy.  

Thanks all for the feedback.


----------



## Patrick (Mar 26, 2011)

The image definitely goes hand in hand with the poem. There's a distinctive fairy tale feel to this poem and it's very beautiful for it. 


Good job.


----------



## Baron (Apr 3, 2011)

thanks for the comment, Patrick.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Apr 12, 2011)

Better late than never. What came first...the image or the piece, lol, what a fantastic find to fit so perfectly. Brilliantly written and melodious as always. You never disappoint my addiction to aural quality. This is sheer genius:

Purple eyes, which match the colour
of the winter night, reflected
in the ice that takes selected 
features, turning them to light;
glowing shards collect to veil her hair 
in patterned lace of bronze and white. 

Few such striking images are conjured without a visual aid. Absolutely love this stanza, your pen, sir, is blessed. Thoroughly enjoyed, Baron, thanks for sharing this one.

Best,
Lisa


----------



## Baron (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm sorry I'm so late to thank you for reading this one, Lisa.  Always good to get your opinion.


----------



## biggles (Apr 22, 2011)

I like the story  I would prefer a more melodic tone in parts, not so stilted but in general it is very near what can be imagined.


----------



## Baron (Apr 24, 2011)

Good to hear from you, Josie.  Let me know where you think it could be more melodic.


----------



## MeeQ (Apr 28, 2011)

Come back just quick to have a read. Your grasp of what's left of the English language still inspires me to read thesauruses; thank you.

The rhyme and timing was spot on, though the third stanza (to me, who i think is awesome) rhymes to consistently, almost tapping at my brain to continue rhyming words rather than reading further. I think it's the second line.
Apart from my no doubt gibberish trollop, this is pure sensual reading, a delight to the senses and an even more grotesque feast of wonder.

P.S Ditch the picture, your words better describe anything drawn.


----------



## Baron (May 5, 2011)

Merci, Meeq, mate.


----------



## Trides (May 6, 2011)

Very nice. (Beside the lake, beneath the trees...)


----------



## smilinghelps (May 8, 2011)

Baron, 
You're writings are like beautifully painted canvases, I've missed reading your vivid scenes.  I will make it a point to read more often.  Thank you for sharing--and as always, inspiring.


----------



## Baron (May 20, 2011)

Thanks for dropping by, Sarah.


----------



## Firemajic (May 22, 2011)

I have not had the pleasure of reading any of your work-I am new to this forum-I will have to say what a wonderful surprise!I have vivid images of Druids and older times when the veil of mist is parted for a second and the impossible is made real...stunning imagery-I feel as though I was peeping at something I was not supposed to see...


----------



## NeoCaesar (May 25, 2011)

Hello, I too am new blood. I am going to echo everyone's sentiments; I found you poem beautiful. I also felt I was being told a fairytale so the third stanza shattered my illusions. It did however only ruined my initial reading so I was able to get over the trauma you'll be pleased to hear..!


----------



## Baron (May 31, 2011)

Thanks to both for the feedback.


----------

